# Ruger American rifles



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Just wondering if anybody either owns a Ruger American rifle or has shot one. I picked up a .223 today. I haven't shot it yet. I have heard from some people (that may or may not of actually ever shot one) that they are junk. I read a bunch of reviews that talked very highly of them. For a .223 bolt action Ruger in the $300 price range with every single part made in America that also seems to have good reviews, I figured I would take a look and see if it is as good as they say. I'm not expecting the same performance as a custom build. Just wondering if anyone has any first hand experience with one of these rifles, even better a .223?


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

My boys have hunted with a 7mm-08 for a couple years with great success. Shoots well and is a good little gun. Definitely adjust the trigger pull and you may want to replace the stock, but it's a great value. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

My buddy has one in .223. It's a good rifle for what it is. He has a pet load worked up for his. It's more than plenty accurate floating a little over 1 MOA at extended range. I've shot it a few times and really enjoyed shooting it. If you're looking for a fun plinking gun that doesn't break the bank it's a great gun.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

mlob1one, USMARINEhuntinfool,
Thanks that's what I was hoping to hear. A decent bolt action to play arround with. I will be working on a load for this rifle. 
USMARINEhuntinfool, do you know what load your buddy is using?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I have one in .243. It's a youth model, shorter barrel, and stock. My boys have proven to be hard on guns, so it's nice to not worry so much about them dinging it up, as I would a more expensive rifle.

It shoots well. The bolt sticks a bit, and can at times be difficult for kids to cycle. It also has a higher bolt throw than my Brownings, which sometimes interferes with the scope. Other than that, I've been happy with it.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I knew at one time, but I don't recall what it was at the moment. I'll ask him when we go bunny hunting next weekend.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

My buddy has one in 30-06, I worked up a load for him and have to say his rifle is a shooter. 1/2 inch group at 100 yards with a throw together load and a rifle I had never shot.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Picked up a 7mm-08 for my boys(one is 11 the other 6 so I might have jumped the gun a little). It shoots very well, fun to shoot, and I figured a good starter so when its dropped, dragged or beat up, dad doesn't have to freak out.


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

Ive killed a few coyotes with one. They are what they are, but they will get the job done. No major complaints. Nothing fancy, but when you pull the trigger they go boom. Shoot as good as anything else I reckon.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I had to borrow a buddy's in .308 for an elk hunt one year. I actually quite liked it. Shot well. Carried well. But come to think of it... I missed a cow on that hunt. Maybe it was the gun! And all this time I was blaming my cold fingers, steep slope, no decent rest, swirling wind and lousy skills! Must have been the gun. They're junk!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know anything about these new guns. But my Ruger M77 Mark ii .270 is a **** good gun! I love it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

deljoshua said:


> I have heard from some people (that may or may not of actually ever shot one) that they are junk. I read a bunch of reviews that talked very highly of them.


 Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I have heard vastly more positive than negative about these rifles. Sure you aren't going to shoot 1/4 MOA with them, but from what I understand they are pretty well built and accurate enough for most shooters.

I haven't shot one so I cant weigh in, but I have thought many times about buying one in 223 as well. Sounds like a great truck gun to me.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Have one in 22-250 and it's a shooter. I was always against non-wood guns but when the budget didn't allow I picked up one of these. With factory loads it's an moa gun. With handloads I have it shooting sub moa. It'll shoot better than I ever will. I did have to do a little more work to the stock to really make the barrel floating. But he aluminum vblocks that the action sits on is a nice touch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok so I am finally at the range (TNT) waiting for my turn. I tried to come over here earlier in the week and they were closed due to a frozen pipe flooding the showroom (I had the same thing happen to me in my basement the day before). Anyway, I'm about to see how this thing does. By the way, at the burger joint that is connected to TNT you can get some dang good fries for $2 and I swear they put about a pound of fries in this box.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I work really close to there now, I gotta try it one day for lunch. How are the burgers?

-DallanC


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

DallanC, haven't had a burger there but the fries were good. I'll try a burger next time as they look very good. 
So the 223 group fairly well. Just under moa at 100 yards. The pos scope I had on there was no fun. But the gun feels very solid and shoots smooth. I definitely think it's a keeper and I'll be putting a different scope on it tomorrow. Thanks all for the feedback on your experiences.


----------

